# NTL versus aerial - which is better for recording?



## eamonn123456 (31 Aug 2009)

I want basic TV - RTE and BBC.

I can go with a) an aerial + satellite dish

or

b) NTL.

(a) costs about 450 for the hardware and installation.

(b) about 20 euro a month

I prefer (a) as it will pay for itself in 2 years.  Also cheaper for multi-room I would think?

My main query is how to record - how do I do this with option (a) ?  Is it dear to buy the hardware?

Is NTL more flexible for that?

Not big TV watchers but would like to be able to programme ahead to record movies etc.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Cat101 (31 Aug 2009)

Aerial for Irish channels
Satellite for English stations.. BBC are discontinuing their terrestrial transmission,
(going digitl) so you won't receive english channels here with a terrestrial aerial.

I get free view (Free to air) for all eng channels.
One time payment no subscriptions..and can record both easily with dvd or vhs

http://satellite.ie/


----------



## TarfHead (31 Aug 2009)

Cat101 said:


> Satellite for English stations.. BBC are discontinuing their terrestrial transmission, (going digitl) so you won't receive english channels here with a terrestrial aerial.


 
Ditto for Irish channels after 2012.


----------



## eamonn123456 (31 Aug 2009)

Thanks.  

Main question really is which is better for recording.

Is NTL more flexible / easier for scheduling ahead to record stuff?

Or can I get the same features from some kind of box if I am receiving via aerial and satellite dish (freeview)?  And if so, is the box expensive?

I would not be into using VHS. 

Would prefer not to record using DVD as I already have a basic DVD player, also I would prefer to record onto a hard disk type box instead of burning lots of DVDs that I would not necessarily want to keep (or are they re-writeable?  Excuse my ignorance!).


----------



## eamonn123456 (6 Sep 2009)

Anyone any ideas on which is better for recording please? It's decision time for me.  Thanks!


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Sep 2009)

I'm guessing it would depend on the specific boxes you use. Some are better than others. its still going to be time consuming. 

If you look at the cost of your time, doing all the recording, editing, burning etc. Buying the DVD's in a bargain bin/sales is a better route IMO.


----------



## eamonn123456 (7 Sep 2009)

I want to record, not buy, just to watch them at a time chosen by me, not the schedulers.

Just want to know the practicalities and options of how to record from each service.


----------



## eamonn123456 (9 Sep 2009)

Apparently NTL record box is an extra fiver a month.  Gonna go with that.


----------

